# Nail in my sidewall so I bought 4 tires.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

America’s tires have great deals 4 new 235/50w18 for $650 I talked full package.
And while I wait I’m having Pupusas at the toco truck


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mole said:


> America’s tires have great deals 4 new 235/50w18 for $650 I talked full package.
> And while I wait I’m having Pupusas at the toco truck
> View attachment 619991


I'd sure rather have that thing
than have to buy new tires!!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'd sure rather have that thing
> than have to buy new tires!!


I like to make some good to go along with the bad.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is taking longer then I thought 2 hours and they have not started my car.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I wonder how much these tire places make. Maybe inventory of tires is low with all these ships stuck at the ports.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Mole said:


> This is taking longer then I thought 2 hours and they have not started my car.


The Goodyear store in my city always has big signs out begging for techs.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> The Goodyear store in my city always has big signs out begging for techs.


Well I watched 4 cars that showed after me go in before me so I left. I went to my local store they knocked out 4 tires in 45 minutes and were $12 cheaper.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> America’s tires have great deals 4 new 235/50w18 for $650 I talked full package.
> And while I wait I’m having Pupusas at the toco truck
> View attachment 619991


Was going to say . . . That's a funny looking tire !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> I wonder how much these tire places make. Maybe inventory of tires is low with all these ships stuck at the ports.


Might need to stock up on tires !

They already have a CAR SHORTAGE !


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

$650 for 4tyres wow. That is expensive. Mine cost half that, but they are not 18s. 

i hope you kept the other 3 as spares.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Classified said:


> $650 for 4tyres wow. That is expensive. Mine cost half that, but they are not 18s.
> 
> i hope you kept the other 3 as spares.


They had 56,000 miles on them so no.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Couple of weeks ago I got 2 tires for $400.00 Ouch! I needed 4 they only had 2 in stock. 2 more next weekend and another $400.00 Ouch! I do buy 80,000 mile rated tires and had over 82,000 on them before I replaced the first 2. Looking at just under 1¢ a mile.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Might need to stock up on tires !
> 
> They already have a CAR SHORTAGE !


Tires are something that might be hard to stock up on. Eventually tires dry rot due to age. I guess that might take 10 years though? So there would be alot of factors to calculate.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Couple of weeks ago I got 2 tires for $400.00 Ouch! I needed 4 they only had 2 in stock. 2 more next weekend and another $400.00 Ouch! I do buy 80,000 mile rated tires and had over 82,000 on them before I replaced the first 2. Looking at just under 1¢ a mile.


It is a big chunk of change that is for sure but I feel better with new tires and the rain is on the way.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mole said:


> It is a big chunk of change that is for sure but I feel better with new tires and the rain is on the way.


But where's the fun in that? 

Previous owner put Chinese special non-stick tyres on the front, which get the heart a racin' in the wet. 

Car pulls out ahead; will I stop in time? Who knows? 🤷‍♂️


----------

